# Works that always get paired together in recordings



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

Have you noticed that certain works always get paired together in recordings? Examples:

Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue/An American in Paris/Piano Concerto

Janacek: Sinfonietta/Glagolitic Mass

Shostakovich: Symphonies 5 and 9

Prokofiev: Symphonies 1 and 5

Any other examples you can think of?


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Cav/Pag (not even the same composer)


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Debussy and Ravel's String Quartets are the huge one here. Record companies treat them as if they're inseparable!


----------



## Joris (Jan 13, 2013)

Schumann / Grieg Piano Concerto


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Mahlerian said:


> Debussy and Ravel's String Quartets are the huge one here. Record companies treat them as if they're inseparable!


That's okay. Those two are the big-time French quartets from the early part of the past decade. I expect them to be together and I even get a little irked when they aren't. Given the current capacities of the cd medium, just add another French string quartet from a somewhat lesser composer and you've got the ingredients for a dynamite recording.


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

Fauré and Duruflé's Requiems always get coupled together as well.


----------



## Sudonim (Feb 28, 2013)

Schoenberg - Berg - Webern.

Debussy - Ravel (as Mahlerian mentioned - though it isn't always just the string quartets ...)

Dvořák - Janáček ("American" and "Intimate Letters," etc.) or Dvořák - Smetana ("American" and "From My Life")

Obviously I understand the connections among these, but still you do see them put together with numbing regularity.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Bach: Magnificant and Vivaldi: Gloria
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker Suite and Saint-Saens: Carnival of the Animals (fun for the whole family )
Most Romantic organ works are grouped together instead of being on their own (i.e. It's easier to find Vierne's first symphony on an album with other composers' works rather than with other Vierne symphonies)
Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto 2 and Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto 1


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Yes, tiring beyond belief--Schumann & Grieg, Debussy & Ravel (actually, numerous French couplings), Mendelssohn & Bruch or Brahms, Korngold & Goldmark, Sibelius & Nielsen, Schoenberg/Webern/Berg, Elgar/Delius/RVW.


----------



## Dom (Nov 26, 2013)

Faure's Requiem and Pavane seem to be paired more often. Debussy's La Mer and Nocturnes, and Messiaen's Turangalila Symphony and Quartet for the End of Time also.


----------

